
Google knows I'm about to start questioning my life choices very soon - MzHN
https://old.reddit.com/r/ProgrammerHumor/comments/aj1uzs/google_knows_im_about_to_start_questioning_my/
======
MzHN
Link to search:
[https://www.google.com/search?q=how+to+tell+if+you+are+runni...](https://www.google.com/search?q=how+to+tell+if+you+are+running+jre+or+jdk)

